
Yooka-Laylee – A 3D Platformer Rare-vival - corbinpage
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playtonic/yooka-laylee-a-3d-platformer-rare-vival
======
DominikD
Love what this project is aiming for. I'm glad it's happening. It's also fun
to observe framerate fetishism on Playtronic's forums where questions about
support for 120+fps are popping all over the place. I tend to feel that people
who aren't concerned about, say, gameplay, game length, quality of content
overall but hedge their support on the framerate have their priorities in a
very weird place. ;)

------
spb
I'm super excited about all this, and if anybody can deliver a game, it's
these people, but I can't think of a single Kickstarter that's listed an
endless number of stretch goals (including cross-platform support, especially
on Linux) and then delivered on them, let alone doing it on time.

